# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Moorebot, voice interactive personal assistant and companion robot, Pilot Laboratories Ltd, Baldwin Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pilot Laboratories Ltd

"Moorebot, the coolest animated personal assistant" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Moorebot indiegogo crowdfunding video

Published on Aug 8, 2016




> Moorebot, the coolest animated personal assistant. Cute, expressive and fun. For Home, Work & Shops. Morebot launches on Indiegogo, go!go!go!

----------


## Airicist

"Pilot Labs Announces Moorebot – the Cute Robotic Personal Assistant and Entertainer"
The world’s first expressive robot, personal assistant, camera and home security system – perfect for families, businesses and retailers

August 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Is the Most Horrifying Robot We Have Ever Seen"

by Jake Swearingen
August 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & Let's Play : MOOREBOT - Fun, Interactive, Intelligent Robot Toy

Published on Dec 26, 2016




> Today we unbox Moorebot! A fully customizable voice interactive robot that delivers tremendous value, convenience and very cool fun to home, business and shops. In addition to be beging a full featured electronic assistant, Moorebot is an entertainer by itself. The simple compact design can fit almost anywhere. With an open platform, the robot behavior can be customized and upgraded, giving it ability to learn. From fun companion to welcome greeter to business assistant, make your own version of Moorebot.******

----------

